# Dell Inspiron 1525 Webcam Locks Up Computer



## Wifey (Nov 5, 2008)

I own a Dell Inspiron 1525 with a Windows Vista Home Basic 32-bit Operating System. I have 2 GB RAM, Intel(R) Premium(R) Dual CPU T3200 GHz Processor, and the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 Video Card - all standard, factory issued with the laptop.

My problem is this: the Inspiron came with a built-in webcam and the Dell Webcam Center program for it. Every time I try to run Dell Webcam Center to take photos or video, as soon as it opens it locks up the entire computer to where I can't even do Ctrl+Alt+Del to get Task Manager up; I have to do a hard shut down. I don't know if the problem has something to do with memory or my video card. What can I do? Also, please let me know if any more information is needed about my operating system and computer, because I would really like to know how to fix the problem. 

EDIT: If this post is in the wrong area, please let me know and I will have it moved.


----------



## delray1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello, I have only had my dell 1525 for 2 months and have the same problem. Please,please tell me if you have found a solution...thank you


----------



## Wifey (Nov 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, no, I still have not found an answer to the problem. What I might try doing is uninstalling the software and reinstalling it using the disc for the Webcam Center program that comes with the Dell. If this works, or if I find any other solutions, I will definitely let you know.


----------

